# Finally got them all unpacked



## bostaurus (Apr 19, 2010)

They are finally out of their 7 year storage exile. We pack up in about 10 weeks but my husband says they have to be out for the movers to pack.  If I pack them the insurance is invalid for them.  Which leads to a question I will asked later, on a different thread.
 This is everything...except the ones I am going to sell. My stoneware and the demijohns live elsewhere.  The tall stuff and the few poisons I have are on top, apothecaries, puffs and pontiled medicines on the next shelf, veterinary on the next and more apothecaries on the bottom.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 19, 2010)

I also brought home alot of stuff from my mom's house.  She went from a 5 bedroom home to a tiny place with 4 rooms total.  This is a jug she had.  Some one posted one the other day with finger swipes through the glaze.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 19, 2010)

Bost. Are you leaveing us? You just got here....tell me it isnt so?


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 19, 2010)

Yup. Retiring from the Army and moving to a new job in Madison, Wisconsin.  I may have to plan my vacation around the Baltimore show!
 Love your cake by the way.. I used to decorate cakes but I could barely turn around in my German kitchen and had to stop.  I will be an empty nester next  year so I may start back up again.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 19, 2010)

Dont think I would even consider having movers touch my antiques. Maybe there are good moving packers out there but I havent met one yet. I would definately keep an eye on them when they do it and watch where they stack it on the truck. 
 Wisconsin? That's quite a change. I'm not sure you are allowed to own old bottles in that state[]


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 19, 2010)

When we told our family back South that the Army was sending us to England they were excited for us.  When the Army sent us to Germany they were concerned we would have no one to talk to but still excited.  When we moved to Maryland they were a bit ambivalent ...but it is quasi-southern.  When we said we were moving to Wisconsin there was a corporate wailing and gnashing of teeth.  We could be heading out on a mission trip to equatorial Africa and there would be less concern.  There are promises of care packages and visits (but not during the winter).
 There are  a lot of bottle collectors here in the Maryland/Delaware/New Jersey/Pennsylvania area.  There has to be fewer there..one would think.  Maybe more bottles to pick through...the ones that aren't permanently frozen in the earth!!!

 I was going to pack the bottles my self but I have been told that I have to let them do it.  I am going to check into it further. This will be out 7 th move with packers, our 14th counting the ones we did ourselves since we have been married.  So far it has never been the breakable stuff that gets damaged but the furniture...and my guitar.   Seems one packer thought it would be okay to set a china hutch on the guitar case.  All in all we had about $3000 worth of damage on that move.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 19, 2010)

Put bubble wrap around each bottle, put them back on the shelves, and tell the movers that's how you display them...pack'em up boys...


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 19, 2010)

I would never let anyone touch my bottles, especially moving guys who just want to get the job done ASAP...be really careful.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2010)

Really nice bottles Melinda!,...but I have to agree with the outcry about the movers,....Cripes, I cringe just thinking about it....[]
                                                                                             Joe


----------



## sandchip (Apr 20, 2010)

No.  Hell, No!  My bottles would be in the car with me.  Screw them, their policy, and their insurance.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 20, 2010)

Speaking of Vet meds... here is an uncommon one at a good price...
 http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YORK-NY-GLOVERS-IMPERIAL-CANKER-WASH-EXCELLENT-5-/190383604427?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c53bf42cb

 this one is also pretty uncommon, sold by a forum member. I'm surprised someone hasnt grabbed them. 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/GLOVERS-DISTEMPER-CURE-VET-MEDICINE-OLD-ANTIQUE-BOTTLE-/180387972044?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item29fff603cc


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.  I just bought the Canker Wash a couple weeks ago.  
 I have the Distemper Remedy and have been watching the Cure bottle.  I promised myself I would only spend what is in the PayPal balance so I had been waiting for payments to go through on things I sold.  They finally came through last night.
 I wonder why he had a remedy and cure for the same disease?
 I head to your "For Sale" site once a week or so, just in case you get another vet bottle.  Some how, after unpacking, I ended up with three Venetian Horse Liniments...still looking for a pontiled one.  The extras will make nice presents for vet folks we know...


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 20, 2010)

> I wonder why he had a remedy and cure for the same disease?


 
 many companies had cures which later changed to remedies due to pressure for patent medicine reform at the end of the 19th century, ultimately resulting in the Food & Drug Act.

 The imperial mange remedy is an odd case. The odd colored ones are thought to be modern foreign reproductions using the original molds. I have not been able to verify that any products were ever sold in those bottles.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 20, 2010)

I remember seeing a cobalt one and , I think, a green one years ago.  Both were on the same table and were very pricey.  The fact I had never seen those colored ones before, that they were both being sold by the same person, and having only $20 to spend kept them out of my collection.  Even if I had the money I doubt I would have bought them..I tend to be suspicious of unknown (to me)antique dealers, bottle dealers, and politicians....come to think of it any one that is trying to sell me something.


----------



## T D (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with all, I'd rather break my own bottles


----------



## sandchip (Apr 22, 2010)

Must've just finished reading the health care bill.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Funny!  I have felt like that myself.


----------



## glass man (Apr 22, 2010)

> and my guitar.


 


 NOW I COULD TAKE THEM BREAKING A BOTTLE [BROMO] BUT MY GUITAR?????

 WHAT KIND WAS IT? IF THEY BROKE MY FENDER STRAT....[]  DID THEY REPLACE IT? I WOULD HAVE MADE THEM GIVE ME A LES PAUL ELECTRIC...OR A MARTIN ACCOUSTIC! THE SWINE! JAMIE


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

It was a Hohner.  Nothing outstanding but it sounded great, I had saved up for it, and it was mine.  No they did not replace it.  They give you a lump sum based on depreciated value...that has changed to replacement value now.  My sweet husband surprised me with a handmade LD50 Yamaha a year later.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Dont think I would even consider having movers touch my antiques. Maybe there are good moving packers out there but I havent met one yet.


 
 Agreed.

 When my family moved to Illinois from MD in 1995, the packers appeared to have done a decent job... at first. Knowing that I had hidden some silver in a space in the basement ceiling, I went back to retrieve it before actually leaving the home, and immediately discovered 3 empty bottles of my father's 200+ dollar french wine which was cellared well before I was born, hidden in the same space I placed the silver.

 I showed my dad, and he promptly got those thieving lowlifes fired. Who knows what else they may have taken.

 If these worthless do-nothings can condone stealing wine and hiding the evidence, I am sure that they wouldn't give a damn about the condition of some old glass; items they would probably chuck at the wall while drinking light beer behind the bowling alley if they had the opportunity.

 Not exactly related but still food for thought:

 At a place I was renting, a skuzzoid maintenance worker came in and stole 363 bucks worth of money orders and checks off the table which I had earned from selling some nice foreign coins on ebay. He knocked once which woke me, and was inside for no more than 20 seconds before I made it down to investigate. Damn punk came in with the sole intention to steal, and being a worker for the realty company meant he had access to all the properties. I walked him around and showed him the many problems that needed fixed in the 107 year old house, and remember the crazed eyes he had which gained meaning after I discovered the loss. Those problems were never fixed either, and I had to do it myself out of pocket.

 Be careful Bostaurus, if you must trust these criminals with your valuables and important documents, be around when they are handling them.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 24, 2010)

That really sucks.  I'd as soon shoot a thief as look at him.


----------



## ktbi (Apr 24, 2010)

Melinda - you can pack everything up yourself, just leave the boxes open and have them seal it.  Make sure it is NOT designated on the packing slip as owner packed - that's important!! Give them the option to seal the box and accept responsibility or have them re-pack it themselves.  You know they won't re-pack.  That way your bottles are wrapped and packed the way you want them to be and they are covered by the packers insurance. Lots of moving experience with 21 years in the Navy.  Good luck with the move...Ron


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've got tons of bubble wrap at work if you need any.  ~Mike


----------



## sandchip (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess I'm a lucky man.  I've moved one time in my life, and that was one mile, when I got married 23 years ago.


----------



## glass man (Apr 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> It was a Hohner.  Nothing outstanding but it sounded great, I had saved up for it, and it was mine.  No they did not replace it.  They give you a lump sum based on depreciated value...that has changed to replacement value now.  My sweet husband surprised me with a handmade LD50 Yamaha a year later.


 



 I TOO HAVE A HOHNER. YEP NO BIG NAME ,BUT LIKE YOU SAY IT HAS A GREAT SOUND. PLAYED BETTER NAME BRAND ACCOUSTICS THAT DID NOT SOUND AS GOOD AS MY HOHNER.

 THIS WAS YEARS AGO AND I HAD$1000 TO BUY A GUITAR WITH ,BUT THE HOHNER SOUNDED BEST!! AND WAS ONLY A LITTLE OVER $200.OF COUSE THE LEFT OVER MONEY WENT TOWARDS BOTTLES! THOSE WERE THE DAYS WHEN WE HAD MONEY!!!

 I HAVE AN ELECTRIC STRAT TO PLAY SONGS LIKE "PURPLE HAZE" 
 'ON AND THE HOHNER TO PLAY SONGS LIKE "SWEET MELISSA" ON.JUST GOTTA HAVE AN ELECTRIC AND ACCOUSTIC!

 BET THE YAMAHA IS SWEET!!! JAMIE


----------

